# 2012 TCR is the the paint or the colour?



## mmatrix (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a few giant bikes and love them. my 2009 Tcr advanced has been awesome. It was going to be replaced by the 2012 TCR advanced with Di2 Ultegra but i just can not get excited about how they look.

is it the Frame shape or the paint job? the Silver just looks awful . 

thinking i might just upgrade my 2009 with Di2 rather than buy a whole new bike but by the time i purchase the group it is not much more for the whole bike.

Dose anyone here like the look of this bike? area there any other options ?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd ride it....


----------



## rockcaster (May 28, 2008)

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_gen...ges/2000/2012/TCR_Advanced_0_double_angle.jpg
The top tube paint job is blue on chrome. Was told the delivery is around end of Feb.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

*I rode one!*

I put one on order last year having only seen promo photo's and glimpses of parts of unboxed bikes.

I then test rode one toward the end of the year, thought the frame, groupset and whole bike were great and an absolute bargain BUT I still cancelled my order due purely to the colour scheme. In the flesh it's bland, dull, uninspiring, etc, etc..

I look at my current bikes and WANT to take them out for a ride - I knew that wouldn't be the case with that bike in that paint scheme. If they'd chosen a decent colour, I'd be AU$4k poorer right now and the LBS wouldn't have one on display in their window.

Instead I'm waiting for the 2013 MY colour schemes to be revealed once our winter is over, however by then I might have saved enough to be in the market for an Advanced SL 0 with DA Di2....

Ultimately it's personal choice and if you can live with the colour buy it. I couldn't, so didn't.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree, the paint scheme looks unremarkable. They've done better in the past. I'd have to see it in person before making a final decision. Sometimes a picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah looks a little bland but`yeah...I`d still ride it.


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

I have seen this bike in person and the pics don't do it justice. It looks better in person in my opinion.


----------



## spccsteve (Dec 12, 2007)

I rode this one when i was getting sized up for the rabobank model. I think it's ugly. The guy in the shop said everyone was bugging them for when the ultegra Di2 model would come out, but now it's here no one is buying it. He, like me, think it's because it's ugly.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Giant made a mistake with that colour scheme and having talked to one of their local reps, they know it...
It seems that usually each market gets to choose their own colours but for some reason this year Giant imposed that colour worldwide.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Different wheels would make a big difference (ie aero wheels).


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*Awful finish*

I too, have a 09 advanced 1(the black w/sram) Always thought the decals were a bit much. I'm considering the SL frame and it looks just as gaudy as last year.
I don't know why manufacturers insist on huge ridiculous looking decals and any sort of stripes. If it weren't for the tweaks (hidden cables for electric, beefed up tubes) I wouldn't bother. I prefer a more subdued finish.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm new to CF bikes so this may be a ridiculous question, but what would be involved with getting one repainted? Would it change the weight at all, and could you put less conspicuous Giant decals on them? Or would that be too expensive to even think about?


----------

